# April Exams are CANCELED



## JollyGreenGiant (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Glutton 4 Punishment 2020 (Mar 13, 2020)

this feels worse than failing...


----------



## JollyGreenGiant (Mar 13, 2020)

Glutton 4 Punishment 2020 said:


> this feels worse than failing...


I failed this past October. No, no it doesnt. To each their own though.........


----------



## txjennah PE (Mar 13, 2020)

I am so so sorry you all


----------



## daydreambeliever (Mar 13, 2020)

Glutton 4 Punishment 2020 said:


> this feels worse than failing...


Definitely not!



JollyGreenGiant said:


> I failed this past October. No, no it doesnt. To each their own though.........


I've failed several times now. I'm with you on this one! I'm pissed! But I'll get over it and I'll get back to it so I'm ready for October.


----------



## justanotherguy808 (Mar 13, 2020)

rest in peace @civilrobot


----------



## fyrfytr310 (Mar 13, 2020)

Woah!  
 

I feel terrible for all of you who studied this long


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Mar 13, 2020)

justanotherguy808 said:


> rest in peace @civilrobot


Lol I’m actually fine. I didn’t overdo it this season so I’ll continue with my slow and steady approach. Studying a little bit everyday. Might take a break though.


----------



## CUniverse (Mar 13, 2020)

I haven’t taken the exam before, but I have spent the last 5 months going the EET’s ondemand course and I was on the second to last video in my last depth session and I read this. Considered crying, laughed a little, I think I’m in the verge of insanity. Welp I guess it’s more time to study but man this is a punch in the gut. My apologies to anyone else going through the same thing.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Mar 13, 2020)

The subject line is a little misleading. Please realize that April *Pencil-and-Paper *exams are canceled. Computer-based exams are still happening (as of now).

Edit: but yeah, sorry for everyone impacted. This is rough!


----------



## PlanCheckEng (Mar 13, 2020)

Sorry


----------



## Basco P.E. (Mar 13, 2020)

I am so sorry for you guys! I know it would've crushed me if I were in your shoes. I hope you all keep studying (even slowly) until the next administration. I couldn't imagine being this close and stopping my study process to have to restart in a couple months.


----------



## Ar.sa. (Mar 15, 2020)

We know and understand this is an unprecedented situation, but we would have expected at least a tentative from NCEES to postpone the exam in june or july by taking all the necessary public health precautions as for example distribute the exam in a week by congregating not more than 80 people a day rather then concentrating 400 people in a gym in one day and direct them to use an approved face mask... of course the exam location must be highly disinfected as they are doing EXACTLY now in most of the schools and indoor public areas.


----------



## john813_PE (Mar 16, 2020)

I get why, but at the same time it's not like everyone is huddled around each other. Sucks to cancel it a month before the exam. Courses have been taken, hours spent studying and career advancements on hold. I feel bad you you folks who have spent hours and days studying.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 16, 2020)

Ar.sa. said:


> We know and understand this is an unprecedented situation, but we would have expected at least a tentative from NCEES to postpone the exam in june or july by taking all the necessary public health precautions as for example distribute the exam in a week by congregating not more than 80 people a day rather then concentrating 400 people in a gym in one day and direct them to use an approved face mask... of course the exam location must be highly disinfected as they are doing EXACTLY now in most of the schools and indoor public areas.


Doing multi-day testing would open the test up for collusion. And could open folks to having their exams invalidated. Not a good idea.


----------



## StandardPractice (Mar 16, 2020)

Ar.sa. said:


> We know and understand this is an unprecedented situation, but we would have expected at least a tentative from NCEES to postpone the exam in june or july by taking all the necessary public health precautions as for example distribute the exam in a week by congregating not more than 80 people a day rather then concentrating 400 people in a gym in one day and direct them to use an approved face mask... of course the exam location must be highly disinfected as they are doing EXACTLY now in most of the schools and indoor public areas.


Not possible, not everyone would be able to agree on postponement date. It'd wouldn't be fair to those who had paid for an agreed upon date. Only option they had was October. Stop complaining and start social distancing like a responsible adult.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 16, 2020)

These are crazy times - I feel for you all who were getting ready to hit this thing!

As an old timer dude I would recommend just focusing on the here and now to get through the next 2-3 months then ramp back up and do it all over again! - Sucks I know!


----------



## Harambe P.E. (Mar 16, 2020)

It really sucks for the people who studied for so long and now the exam is cancelled. 
I think NCEES will have to administer the exam in October. The question is, how will state boards accommodate so many people taking the exam in October?

Cancelling the exams was probably a last resort thing for NCEES. with the Coronavirus spreading like wildfire, its for everyone's best interest to not sit in a gym with 100 people taking an exam/ spreading the virus among the test takers.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Mar 16, 2020)

Harambe P.E. said:


> The question is, how will state boards accommodate so many people taking the exam in October?
> 
> Cancelling the exams was probably a last resort thing for NCEES. with the Coronavirus spreading like wildfire, its for everyone's best interest to not sit in a gym with 100 people taking an exam/ spreading the virus among the test takers.


NCEES handles all of the logistics of administering the exams. The state boards merely grant candidates permission to sit for the exam. I have no idea how NCEES will figure out the details for twice as many candidates, but I'm sure they'll figure it out with enough lead time. 

October is still seven months away, lots of things can change wrt covid between now and then. They'll certainly evaluate conditions as the exam date approaches and determine the necessary course of action.


----------



## dsp002 (Mar 21, 2020)

CUniverse said:


> I haven’t taken the exam before, but I have spent the last 5 months going the EET’s ondemand course and I was on the second to last video in my last depth session and I read this. Considered crying, laughed a little, I think I’m in the verge of insanity. Welp I guess it’s more time to study but man this is a punch in the gut. My apologies to anyone else going through the same thing.


Same and felt so ready too. Oh well, I have time to do it all over and better.


----------



## Slowsolver (Mar 22, 2020)

Agreed... it's a real downer.  The truly amazing part is that they haven't converted the test to electronic testing yet.  The technology existed over 15 years ago yet there are still these paper and pencil exams.  It's insane.  My wife is a CPA and had to take like 4 (qty), 5-hour exams, likely harder than the PE exam, she completed that over 10 years ago at a local testing agency, computer based.  Also consider that they chose to convert the Civil PE last... the biggest group of testers each year.  Makes me wonder if they were motivated in some other way to delay the conversion.  I wonder if NCEES gets more cash with paper and pencil rather than paying another third party test administration company...?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Mar 23, 2020)

Slowsolver said:


> Agreed... it's a real downer.  The truly amazing part is that they haven't converted the test to electronic testing yet.  The technology existed over 15 years ago yet there are still these paper and pencil exams.  It's insane.  My wife is a CPA and had to take like 4 (qty), 5-hour exams, likely harder than the PE exam, she completed that over 10 years ago at a local testing agency, computer based.  Also consider that they chose to convert the Civil PE last... the biggest group of testers each year.  Makes me wonder if they were motivated in some other way to delay the conversion.  I wonder if NCEES gets more cash with paper and pencil rather than paying another third party test administration company...?


I would think they want to start small, like a pilot. That way if something goes wrong they don't affect many test takers. If they screwed up the Civil exam administration, that would be HUGE. Civils are the most test takers and rely on their license the most of any group.

Also they have announced the CBT conversion for a long time, but they moved slowly. I assume this is to allow test takers, course creators, book publishers, and state boards time to adjust. There are a lot of moving parts to PE licensure. In every other situation we would be applauding them for moving slowly and deliberately. But in this case, now it's a burden on everyone. 

Don't get me wrong, I understand your frustration. But I don't want to criticize NCEES unnecessarily. This situation isn't their fault. They are handling it as well as possible.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Mar 23, 2020)

Then there is the SE, which I think logistically will be difficult to administer CBT.  Unless they get rid of the written portion.


----------



## Slowsolver (Mar 23, 2020)

The 3rd party test method doesn't all have to be CBT.  There is no reason that a 3rd party testing agency couldn't administer paper and pencil exams for part or sections of the exam.  The risk of cheating is not greater.  If they are trusting the agency to administer the exam as a CBT then they should be able to trust them with paper and pencil.  In this day and age of scanning and digital imaging it isn't a matter of technology.  Sure paper and pencil exam scores would not be immediate for the SE if there are written problems that need to be sent back to NCEES for review.  There is not doubt that they cannot make a mistake in this transition, I get it, there is a safety concern/risk with issuing licenses to unqualified testers.  Most other industries have converted to more efficient testing methods more than 10 years ago, some of which are also enabling licensees to perform very safety/risk focused professions.  Considering that NCEES are engineers, I would think we should be leading the industry technology, not falling behind or last.

This is from wikipedia regarding how architects are licensed.... computer based testing started in 1997:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Architect_Registration_Examination

"In the late 1980s, as the practice of architecture moved into the computer age, NCARB began to develop a computer-based exam. After a decade of research and development, the last paper-and-pencil test was issued in 1996, and the computer-based exam rolled out in 1997."


----------



## MendyMe (Mar 27, 2020)

Not a good situation. Now it is not known when we will join the exam. But this has one plus - we have more time to prepare, but I found work on the Internet for the quarantine period, it takes a lot of my time, but I hope top essay writing service will help with the preparation for the exams. For example, a story, an essay on which I never liked to write.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 27, 2020)

MendyMe said:


> Not a good situation. Now it is not known when we will take the exam.


It literally says that April pen &amp; paper exams will be in October.

And updates are here: https://ncees.org/covid-19/


----------



## Ar.sa. (Apr 2, 2020)

StandardPractice said:


> Not possible, not everyone would be able to agree on postponement date. It'd wouldn't be fair to those who had paid for an agreed upon date. Only option they had was October. Stop complaining and start social distancing like a responsible adult.


According to your explanation, it wouldn't be fair either to wait until next October for those who had paid for an agreed upon date in April..... 

May be you are tempted to respond too quickly without reading carefully first and that's not good for an engineer.... so I'll try to explain this better for you.

I think we all want to follow precautions here and act responsibly by using social distancing and act responsibly.

There are countries that have been locked down for several weeks and by implementing social precautions and safety measures to contain spread out of the virus, they were able to return to a normal life and restart the country economy. We might find the same situation in October and the exam might be cancelled again. You don't have to stop professional exams, shut down construction sites and stop driven industries of a country to fight the virus.

You just need to use precautions and good common sense including social distancing, among others. 3 months are more than sufficient to reorganize an exam in different places and fit people by respecting social distances. This would allow a social distance bigger, safer and more responsible than the distance you use at the supermarket on a daily basis most likely.


----------



## Ar.sa. (Apr 2, 2020)

If multi-day would allow for a collusion issue, so let's do multi-places....I guess NCEES has enough means to be able to organize in the same day 5 or 10 indoor spaces coordinated to each other in the new york metro area...This would allow much lower density of people in the gyms rather than usual, therefore being able to respect social distances and all other precautions...

Again, this is a very serious matter in every professional's life and cannot be jeopardized if there are ways that allow possible solutions. Besides the exam, it works the same for other important activities. There might be other influenza in the next future and we should always have a plan B to face these unforeseen pandemics instead of shut down the entire country.


----------



## StandardPractice (Apr 7, 2020)

Ar.sa. said:


> If multi-day would allow for a collusion issue, so let's do multi-places....I guess NCEES has enough means to be able to organize in the same day 5 or 10 indoor spaces coordinated to each other in the new york metro area...This would allow much lower density of people in the gyms rather than usual, therefore being able to respect social distances and all other precautions...
> 
> Again, this is a very serious matter in every professional's life and cannot be jeopardized if there are ways that allow possible solutions. Besides the exam, it works the same for other important activities. There might be other influenza in the next future and we should always have a plan B to face these unforeseen pandemics instead of shut down the entire country.






Ar.sa. said:


> According to your explanation, it wouldn't be fair either to wait until next October for those who had paid for an agreed upon date in April.....
> 
> May be you are tempted to respond too quickly without reading carefully first and that's not good for an engineer.... so I'll try to explain this better for you.
> 
> ...






Ar.sa. said:


> If multi-day would allow for a collusion issue, so let's do multi-places....I guess NCEES has enough means to be able to organize in the same day 5 or 10 indoor spaces coordinated to each other in the new york metro area...This would allow much lower density of people in the gyms rather than usual, therefore being able to respect social distances and all other precautions...
> 
> Again, this is a very serious matter in every professional's life and cannot be jeopardized if there are ways that allow possible solutions. Besides the eam, it works the same for other important activities. There might be other influenza in the next future and we should always have a plan B to face these unforeseen pandemics instead of shut down the entire country.


Short sighted on both solutions. 1. For the postponement, how would you get thousands of people to agree on a postponement date? The October exam date has been set for awhile so it's an easier pill for folks to swallow if they have to take exam that day given it's a pre-determined date set routinely by NCEES. Plus, if you fail the exam that is most likely the date you'd next take the exam anyways. 

2. How would NCEES have enough proctors to oversee exam if the sites were spread out to allow for social distancing? Makes no sense. 

Again, just be glad you have your health and allow others to have their health by being a responsible human and social distancing until it is proven we are well over the curve. The test isn't going anywhere; it'll be waiting for you once society opens back up again. Most important oath as an engineer is to protect life and safety of society. Here is your chance to have a maximum impact.


----------



## amogis (Apr 20, 2020)

Hmm, interesting! It is good for me and for those who were not ready at all. I was going to buy the academic paper. I chose the one but decided to know more info about it. The review here about service BoomEssays does not recommend using it. Yes they claim a lot, but on practice did not keep the promise. There’s no verification of whether the site is legit. That is why I like to look for more info about companies, you could know many useful mentions and comments about any subject.


----------



## That PE guy (Apr 21, 2020)

You say it all, and well represent the professional engineer community, @StandardPractice. 



> Short sighted on both solutions. 1. For the postponement, how would you get thousands of people to agree on a postponement date? The October exam date has been set for awhile so it's an easier pill for folks to swallow if they have to take exam that day given it's a pre-determined date set routinely by NCEES. Plus, if you fail the exam that is most likely the date you'd next take the exam anyways.
> 
> 2. How would NCEES have enough proctors to oversee exam if the sites were spread out to allow for social distancing? Makes no sense.
> 
> Again, just be glad you have your health and allow others to have their health by being a responsible human and social distancing until it is proven we are well over the curve. The test isn't going anywhere; it'll be waiting for you once society opens back up again. Most important oath as an engineer is to protect life and safety of society. Here is your chance to have a maximum impact.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 21, 2020)

Pamela Still said:


> Any suggestions on the date of the exam?


Yes. Check NCEES.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2020)

You need to respond to each of the two separate discussion topics by Wednesday the latest. And, including Wednesday, you need to respond to each of the 2 discussion threads on 3 different days. For example, you could come in as late as Wednesday and respond to topic one and two.[SIZE=11pt]&lt;a href="https://www.devrycourses.com/" &gt; [/SIZE]*ACCT 304 WEEK 1 DISCUSSIONS LATEST*[SIZE=11pt]&lt;/a&gt;[/SIZE]


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2020)

You need to respond to each of the two separate discussion topics by Wednesday the latest. And, including Wednesday, you need to respond to each of the 2 discussion threads on 3 different days. For example, you could come in as late as Wednesday and respond to topic one and two.[SIZE=11pt]&lt;a href="https://www.devrycourses.com/" &gt; [/SIZE]*ACCT 304 WEEK 1 DISCUSSIONS LATEST*[SIZE=11pt]&lt;/a&gt;[/SIZE]


----------

